# HELP!!!!! 460 gas no power in gear!!



## lanec (May 29, 2006)

90 Gulfstream with a 460 gas 4 barrel carb. When put in gear,it has no power and wont pull a slight hill!!!! Please help!! My driver is stuck in NC trying to pick it up. Any help appreciated!! Thanks Gil


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

HELP!!!!! 460 gas no power in gear!!

is the engine screaming when he has it in gear


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

HELP!!!!! 460 gas no power in gear!!

if so it is ur transmisson is slipping


----------

